# licq umlaute

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wie bekomme ich licq umlaute zu benutzen?

Ich sehe keine ae ue usw..

Gruss Joerg

----------

## doedel

Höchstwahrscheinlich charset umstellen, aber is ein bisschen Gepfriemel bis es für beide Seiten geklappt hat... 5 Minuten mit jemanden rumprobieren

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

danke fuer die Antwort, aber wo stelle ich den charset bei ICQ ein?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## JoHo42

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> danke fuer die Antwort, aber wo stelle ich den charset bei ICQ ein?
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

----------

